# Its Official.... I am a Broken Record



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep, I am now officially a broken record. It has become a part of my daily routine. Not one day goes by when I get stopped by someone when I am walking Oreo, and they ask: "What kind of dog is that?, "Is it a shi tzu mix?" "A long haired Chihuahua mix?" etc  

Only for me to inform them that he is a Havanese and get a blank look in return.  Then my explanation is: "Its like a Bichon Frise with staight hair that comes in many colours...." Then come the ooohs and aaaahs, with the odd STILL puzzled look.

So, I figured I'd start this thread as a way to share a laugh with fellow Havanese owners to share how we "explain" our havanese to the multitudes out there.  

Please share


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I get the "Is it a Shih-tzu (sp?), I have one at home too"~
Then I tell them it's a Havanese and I get the blank stare!
Our neighbor has a 5 month old Shih-tzu that is only about 3 lbs. And she was telling me she was thinking of breeding it! Yikes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Same thing. Everybody asks if it's a cockapoo, shipoo, maltipoo - anything poo. It's so funny. And then I say Havanese and get that look, you know what look because it has happened to all of you.

I'm lucky because my dogs get such exposure to people. When people come into the gym, the first thing they do is look for Kodi and Shelby. They are the official Havanese embassadors and people love to watch them run-like-hell thru the gym.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That sounds like a blast, seeing them RLH! They are very well socialized if you're taking them to the gym to work with you. Lucky! I wish I was out more often, but the car anxiety is making it very difficult... sigh..... 

Anyway, about what people say ... yup, same here!  I always get, "A WHAT??"  LOL I say he's in the bichon family, but not like a bichon, nope, not like the frise or the Maltese, but he looks like a Lhasa Apso when in a show coat, but not everyone knows what those are either. Nor do they know the Tibetan Terrier so then you're stuck!  Yes, I got the "Oh, it's a Shih-tzu!" too a couple of times.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL too funny. My husband told me the other day when one of his co-workers asked him what kind of dog we have, he told them "A Havanese." And the smart A$$ asks "Then what's the other hav?" Silly guy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*ROFLMBO !!!!!! *


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes. me too. shipoo- cockapoo-- I say Havanese, they are from Cuba and then people understand the name.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are still very rare here. People come up to Sam and also think he is a Lhasa or Shih Tzu. Or some "designer mix" with a pekingese. The reply I get the most is "Hav-a- what" . My husband explains Havanese, by saying "half-way-to-the-knees."


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, blank stares, or "I've never heard of that." So I explain they are from Cuba and Dusty is our resident communist. Sometimes I'll tell people they are in the same family as bichon frise or maltese, but that doesn't usually help. No one has asked if she's a shih tzu, but I'm sure that's just a matter of time. The only people who have been at least familiar with the breed have been the vet and the trainer. Someone did crack a joke something like "I have knees, do you have knees?"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The last time we had the girls at the beach I heard a woman tell her child to look at the two "giant Maltese." After three years, I've pretty much stopped correcting people but if they ask and they often do, I'll tell them they are Havanese and usually get the same "Hava What?" that everyone gets. 

More often now we do encounter people who are familiar with the breed. Oddly enough, when we were visiting Jerome, AZ (a VERY small town) a couple of years ago, we ran into a couple who actually had Havanese at home (in Tucson).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I always get “Hava What?” I did actually have one person recognize him as a havanese, we took a day trip over to Martha’s Vineyard and while sitting outside a store these people kept staring at him then finally one girl comes over and asks if Riley was a havanese, when I said yes she started yelling to her friends it’s a havanese, it’s a havanese come look this is the dog I want to get. It was so funny and gratifying to see a potential Hav owner get so excited over my little guy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> The last time we had the girls at the beach I heard a woman tell her child to look at the two "giant Maltese."


Susan, that is funny because I just had the opposite experience last weekend. While walking into Petsmart, there was an obvious Havanese walking out with her owner. I heard them call her "Lola", so I asked, "Oh, is Lola a Havanese?" knowing they would appreciate my ability to recognize her. LOL The owner was a little embarrassed, but replied, "No, she's just a very large Maltese." _ I _was embarrassed. I'm going to quit asking.


----------



## redfeather (Mar 16, 2007)

*Mine too!*

I get the same ole responses. Most people ask me if Rico is a Lhasa? I say Havanese and they just say "oh - okay". I guess they don't want to seem like they don't know what it is. 

I love the "half-way-to-the-knees" That is great!

IBKAR - how in the world do you get your pup to look so good? Rico looks beautiful for about 2 hours after his bath... beyond that - he looks like a stringy mess! My husband always teases me that he looks like a mutt! But, he can't fool me - I know he secretly LOVES Rico. He has admitted on occassion that he is "alright" OR that he is the funniest dog we have ever owned!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
LOL, I suppose it is kinda like asking an overweight woman "when is your baby due?", only to be told firmly, she isn't pregnant. Most people I run into, seem to think they are either mutts or Lhasa's. But typically when I tell them, I get, "Hava-what?". At the national in 2004 or 2005, one of the Havanese clubs had t-shirts that simply stated, "Hava-what?". They sold fast! <grin>


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine is always from Cuba ...blah blah

Think of Havana Knees....Cuba - Havana then they remember the Cuba connection


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly - that's too funny. 

I have a lot of people ask me if Bugsy is a Maltese and when I say he is a Havanese, I get: "Oh, I've heard of those, are they a new cross breed?"


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, what stories, I am sure we can go for hours about it  Well, the good thing about it though is that the Havs are not so mainstream and people just don't know this breed. It's just as well, more for us to go around


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I usually get....."oh, so that's what a Havanese looks like"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a lady walk by today who wanted to know all about my puppy.....I told her she was a Havanese to which she replied, "what did they mix to get that?"  NOBODY knows what a Havanese is and it is funny to see the faces of people when you try to explain it. Some say she looks just like their Llapso or so an so's yorkie, etc. etc. Of course, I had never heard of a Havanese either until I saw my friends last year. What a change that day has made in my life!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Same here Judy. When I told someone Havanese they asked what is that a mix of. GRRR. Did you see the new Lowes Commercial? The lady says they cannot use glue on their hardwood floors because their Cockapoo has sensitive skin. At least I think that is what she said, maybe it was Labradoodle but I just was sooooooooooooo upset. They do make them seem like designer dogs. The scary part is you don't know what traits of either breed you will get. 

We should bombard Lowe's with emails to pull the Commercial.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There's definately not a huge population of Hav's here in Nebraska. I was happy to find out both my vet and groomer were familiar with them. People ALWAYS assume Cooper is some sort of mix with a Pekinese involved  I always say "Havanese, a type of Bichon from Havana, Cuba" to make it a little more clear. Then they usually just look at me like I made that up and say something about him being cute and walk off!
Beverly


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am frequently stopped as well by curious people. I have a black and white Havanese that is 9 months old. She is very friendly. People are not familiar with the breed and I also have to explain the origin. But I also have a Russian Tsvetnaya Bolonka (also a bichon breed ) I really have trouble explaining the two breeds to people. I do think some people really don't believe me. I have had a Shih Tzu owner chase me down and insist that they are Shih Tzus and my information is incorrect. That was a very funny situation.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I get the same comments of Hava - what? or the smarty pants who then say Oh.. Hava-Nephew??? 
Drives me a little nuts!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I always say "Havanese, a type of Bichon from Havana, Cuba" to make it a little more clear."

*** That's how I put it too and I find the shortest, simplest way of explaning what Ricky is. Heck, I even tell them to look it up on the Internet to find out more! lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Lola, 

I think I would have more of a problem pronouning "Russian Tsvetnaya Bolonka", by the time you say that I would think a person would forget about the "Hav-a-what" LOL  Welcome again the forum and post lots of pictures of both your dogs. We love pictures.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

You are so right, dboudreau. I find it easier to say Cuban Bichon and Russian Bichon and leave it at that.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Cuban Bichon is a great way to explain it, and if they don't get it well, too bad  People out there really make me laugh - esp. that situation with you Lola, as if you wouldn't know what kind of dog you own!!  ROFLMAO


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lola, I would think that a Shih Tzu owner wouldn't think they looked all that similar. (My mom has Shih Tzus and I have Havanese, and we came from Lhasa Apsos.)


----------



## annemj (Mar 26, 2007)

I am a new havanese owner and when I took her to the vet last week, much to my surprise there where 3 other havanese in the office as well. One man had 2 of them 3 & 5 years old and a woman with a 6 month old. I guess they are really catching on!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Anne!! That really IS unusual! How cool though. You got to see others that are probably diff. colors and temperaments. Fun!

What area are you from? As far as I know there are almost no Havs here at all!


----------



## annemj (Mar 26, 2007)

Marj,

I live in Marlboro, NJ and in talking to people I am finding so many people that seem to know someone that has one. It was really helpful for me to meet people with other havanese because they were able to give me some guidance since I am a new owner. Best of luck to you on getting # 2. My husband much to my surprise has already brought up that maybe we should get another one. Right now I just want to be able to sleep through the night with my first one!

Annie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Annie. Tell us more about your girl. What is her name? How old is she? Etc.... We also love to see pictures.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome Annie, and this is so cool that there are other hav owners close to you  As Debbie said, we LOVE pictures


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Annie, you actually are not that far from me - we live in Hillsborough and my son attends Monmouth University!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Annie, welcome.
I was the same way when we got Kodi. I was up all night, and he slept straight thru.  I didn't think puppies could hold it that long. Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear "hava-a what?" It can get frustrating,though I prefer that to them thinking Quince is a shih-tsu.Yuk!Not for me!I like a dog with a nose(snout).People here have never heard of a havanese and I think I have the only one probably in the county.The vet hasn't ever seen one,so I had to tell him!Sometimes people think he is a new-fangled breed(like the hybrid mutts)and that is offensive to me.....I then go into the Cuba thing and etc.They listen then!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. Today I was walking Houston and a neighbor came out and asked me what kind of dog I had. He thought it was like his. I swear he said a "multiple" but when I researched it online I couldn't find anything. I think maybe he was saying "maltipoo" which is a maltese mixed with a poodle.

I used the Havanese line. A bichon from Cuba - you know Havana......


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I brought Capote to the vet the other day..and I was asking about the health testing Havs need like the BAER test and such and he just gave me this..blank stare. The Vet!!?? He was like..'what's it a test for?' ..so I had to explain it to him. He was like..'well..havaneses are a rare dog and they just recently were recognized by the AKC..research it online..you should be able to find a specialist.. 

...I thought I could just..ask the vet..you know. It's the vet! They should know how to do those tests or at least tell me where to go.. P 

Anyone in the DFW care to enlighten me as to where I can get capote's tests done?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Most vet's don't know what specific health tests the breed clubs recommend for their particular breed. However, he should know what a BAER test is and should be able to direct to someone that could do it. I know of a breeder in TX though that has said she had to travel 11 hours one way for the test on her pups.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah but its dallas..if you have to travel anywhere it should be to here..it's the biggest metroplex in texas when you combine it with Ft Worth


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,
Just a question about testing since Capote's Mom brought it up......is it common for people to go have their pups tested?I guess I didn't know I should have any of it done since the breeder has it done to the breeding pair.Is it common practice to sell a puppy untested?Can you even test a pup?If it didn't pass the tests are the buyers made aware of it?I mean like the hearing,etc.?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last week someone asked me what kind of dogs they were. I said Havanese and they asked me what they are a mixture of. GRRRR! Everyone thinks all dogs are mixed in a blender these days! I politely explained what they were and how great these dogs are. She had here 4 yr old with her and Kodi and Shelby were thrilled to be playing with her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, I know you were asking Kathy, but I can answer one question. You can have your puppies tested for hearing (BAER test). Some places allow it as young as five or six weeks old.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie,
All great questions. Many breeders don't do any testing on puppies before they go to their new home and some do. I have all the puppies hearing tested (BAER) but don't have them CERF'ed (eyes) as I know of at least one breeder that does just for herself. If a puppy should not pass any type of test, I would certainly hope the breeder would tell the buyer, I sure would. I would also make sure it is in the contract before the puppy is sold. That way it protects the buyer and the breeder. 

It is not common for "pet" owners, (meaning non-show potential dog, as they are all pets first hopefully) to have health testing done except for CERF. I require or at least I have in my contract that all owners will have a CERF done annually for a minimum of 4 years. It is after all juvenile catarats that is of concern in our breed. So far all my buyers have been doing it. 

Hope this answer's your questions ok.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had Kodi CERF'd and he passed with flying colors. I'm thinking of getting Shelby BAER tested. It's probably "selective" hearing, but I just want to be sure. Is 6 mos too old for BAER testing or can it be done at any time?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The hearing test can be done at anytime. However, anytime after they leave the breeder would be hard to know if was a genetic hearing loss or a loss due to injury or infection or even old age. I know you are referring to a 6 month old. <grin> I would have it done, that way, as you least you know it is most likely "selective hearing loss" like our husbands and children have too! lolol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All my children - huaman and canine suffer from selective hearing loss. I think they operate under the assumption that if they ignore me, I will go away. lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kathy. I think I'll have it done just for piece of mind. I knew the breeder didn't test. Like I said, she hears the squirrels outside just fine, but if I call her, it's like I'm invisible.  Or, when I ask if she wants a treat.  The only place that does it is about 45 mins to an hour away, so I've been stalling.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Kathy and Kimberly for your information.I feel very fortunate to have breeders like you guys to answer these questions that come up!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, I don't know much (yet) since I've only been in Havanese for three years, but I'm learning as much as I can and trying to pass it along too. I'm trying to be above reproach and keep making sure I only improve as I go.

Michele, you are fortunate to have testing available so close to you. In all of Northern California (that is at least 8-10 hours of driving from certain points), there is only one certified BAER tester at this time. I missed getting my last litter tested because the test was only available publicly a few weeks before they were born. I am very fortunate this year to be able to take them to a clinic at an appropriate age BEFORE they go to their new homes.

JuliaV, I'm still working on my daughter's selective hearing. Granted, she's only a senior in high school... ha ha.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> JuliaV, I'm still working on my daughter's selective hearing. Granted, she's only a senior in high school... ha ha.


Kimberly - I hear that selective hearing improves somewhat when they go away to college, so you don't have long to wait.  Has your daughter decided where she is going?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha...I'm torn cause it hasn't been THAT long since I went off to college..so I want to defend the younger generation..

at the same time, I was the younger generation and I know how very true it is..lol


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a new hava-what? comment yesterday! A fellow softball mom has been interested in Dusty and asking questions about the breed. She told me yesterday that she was trying to tell a friend about these great dogs and couldn't remember the name of the breed. All she could remember is that it sounded like "Havarti Cheese"!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Joelle, I had one of those at Easter. Someone said what breed is that? I said Havanese. They responded with "what kind of cross is that?" DUH!!!!
I went with the Cuban Bichon story.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I get those 'whats a havanese' remarks, and I don't even have one yet! Whenever I show Mango's pics to people, that say what is that? And I say havanese. Whats that? I say its in the bichon family. Then say say, why didnt u just say its a bichon then???????????? hahahahaha.. uhhhhhhhh.. I don't have patience to explaine to 100 people at work.. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yes, that whole "ah, it's a Bichon!"  Well it's not a Bichon, but it's in the Bichon family! This guy for the city came around for dog licences so we had to pay for ours. He has worked for 5 years, going house to house and said he never once came across someone who owned a Havanese. He asked to see him because he was curious! He also said, well in French that is, "A what??". When he saw Ricky, he said "Oh, what's that a mix of?" . GGggrrrrr !


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't got one yet either, but when I tell people we are planning for a puppy they ask what kind? I tell them a Havanese. The very next question is always how much do they cost??  

My mama always told me not to ask those sorts of things.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, you just reminded me of a situation from last week. One of my older puppy owners was preparing to come over for a visit and he tried to warn me by saying that he hoped I wasn't upset that the dog was in a very short puppy cut. I told him not to worry because it is HIS dog, and if that made things easier for him, then that was better for everyone. When I relayed the story to Craig (my husband), he said, "Well, he paid a dollar for the dog!" and I looked at him quizzically, to which he added, "Yes, one dollar for the dog and nineteen hundred and ninety-nine dollars for the right to cut his hair any ol' way he pleases."

So, if it makes it easier, you can always answer that a Havanese costs "one dollar." LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My husband's repeated comment when I first started researching the havanese was a somewhat sarcastic, "Are they practically free?"

Of course he eventually came around!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> So, if it makes it easier, you can always answer that a Havanese costs "one dollar." LOL


LOL!! I like that! Very cute!



DAJsMom said:


> My husband's repeated comment when I first started researching the havanese was a somewhat sarcastic, "Are they practically free?"


A friends of mine likes to ask if they're dipped in gold!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL I was just thinking that someone should print up business cards we could all carry around explaining what a Havanese is so that when someone asks we could just hand them one. 

I am also shocked when peple ask about the price mainly cause I think they would think I was crazy if they knew how much I paid. In truth, I never thought about it once I had Mirabel. In my opinion it was a bargain. She is worth 10 times that much to me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We always comment when we are together is our friends and their three Havs that we are "looking a $9000 worth of dogs!!!" It could be a good downpayment on a car!!
Laurie


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I love that one Reece, that is the cutest!!!!!! "they have no knees"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is an adorable story!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Little kids say what they think! A boy in our neighborhood, age 3 or 4, met Dusty for the first time not long after we got her, and then asked his mom why she didn't have any eyes! We had to pull her hair back and show him that she really did have eyes!


----------



## fiveeyes (Mar 27, 2007)

What's really shocking is when someone runs up to you and shrieks "Is that a Havanese!!!" I saw a picture of one and I want one! (Happened to me in my front yard!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so funny, I actually ran into a woman two days ago when I brought Logan to the vet and she came right up to me and asked if he was Havanese! I was shocked & I asked her how she knew of the breed, she said that her brother had two of them but lived in CO and she had only met them ONCE but obviously they left a mark 
My vets office, from the vets to the help just love the Hav breed. They email me, call me to be sure they are ok, ask for my breeder etc etc.
It is nice to be able to share such a great gift!!
Laurie


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When we took Pepper in for his first grooming the gal asked us if he was a Shih Tzu. We said "no, he's a Havanese". She stopped entering our info into the computer and looked at her supervisor who said, "We've got that breed in there somewhere." When we got the receipt I saw that they charge according to what breed your dog is and what's being done.

A month later we took Pepper back for a touch-up and the gal remembered him. 

The day Pepper went in for his neuter there were at least 3 staff members who asked about him when we came to pick him up. 

Obviously he's making an impression wherever he goes!

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, those are cute experiences  My daughter who will be 3 in July, has heard me always describe Oreo and the type of Bichon, yadayadayada that he is etc. Well, now my little daughter will say hello to whoever walks by, and when she has their attention she says. "Oreo is a 'Hab'-a-nese!!!!" with such conviction as if trying to get it across to them!!! It is just priceless.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Very recognisable all your experiences!!!

I must say that I do understand that ppl can get confused.....nowadays, there are so many crossbreds.....most common here is York-malt or Malt-Shi....and at a quick glance that most ppl give it, it looks the same, it's a small dog, long fur, colours....So it's all the same to them....
New trend of " designer dogs" is just really bad....it is giving something bad a positive label....it's just soooo wrong!! all of a sudden it is ok and cool to mix breeds.....it's in my opinion just plain wrong!!
Yes of course, accidents can happen....and it makes live interesting, but my gosh, on purpose!! Just give it a name and it's a " breed" .....ggrrrr.....

One of my Hav-friends has a full black Hav-male....in it's full coat, it's beautiful! Had one person come up to her, my gosh that's a beautiful Maltese!!
Geezzzzz ok, mistaking a particolour for a ****zu/lasa or what so ever, or mistaking a white/cream for a maltese, ok, give those ppl a break, they just don't know any better, and let's try to educate them on what a Hav looks like and how they are different!! But a black hav .....a maltese......that just really made my jaw drop!!

I myself actually have a positive one as well, my dad was walking Sierra in the neighbourhood and a young woman approached him asking if she'd a Hava!
Yay!!! They do exist those ppl!!! hahahaha

great to read all your stories!!


----------

